# Paul's Wal-Mart Recipe



## Soapmaker Man

I've had several requests for this recipe, so here it is.  I used it early in my soap career and is a pretty darn good, bubbly soap.  Here it is;  

Paul's Wal-Mart Soap Recipe 

30% Coconut Oil 
25% Crisco 
23% Olive Oil (lightest they have) 
10% Canola Oil 
7% Safflower Oil 
5% Castor Oil 

Give it a good cure time to harden up well. You can take a modest water discount. I'd soap it at a 33% lye solution. You can also use Wal-Mart's brand Pre-Creamed animal fats shortening also. The above recipe is all veggie, but I like using the Pre-Creamed shortening. Use 25% of this instead of the Crisco. It will be a firmer bar, too.  

Run through a online soap calculator like this one; 

http://www.soapcalc.com/calc/soapcalcWP.asp 

Paul.....


----------



## Woodi

Sounds pretty good, Paul, though I like my soap to be harder. The olive may help with that  if you leave it cure long enough. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Woodi

BTW: where do you get 'precreamed shortening'? I never heard of it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Woodi said:
			
		

> BTW: where do you get 'precreamed shortening'? I never heard of it.



Yea Woodi, I like my numbers on hardness to be around 41 to 45 on the Sooz Calc.  I still need to get your updated advanced program!!  Everybody, Woodi has the excellent Soapmaker Program!  She and her hubby put this together and it is an excellent sap and lotions calculator!

Woodie, I haven't used this recipe in almost 2 years now, but several of our newer members wanted a recipe that they could buy locally without sending off for oils.  This is one I came up with a long time ago.  

Pre creamed shortening is a mixture of lard, tallow, and a little veggie oils all mixed together.  It is mainly animal fats though.  It's called pre-creamed, don't ask me why though! :? 

Anyway, why don't you post a linky-dinky Woodi to your site and your Soapmaker Program.  I', sure our members would love it!

Thanks!

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## edco76

41-45! I can't seem to get my soap that high. My current rec. is a 39 I think. I am playing around with adding to it, especially castor but then it fall even further to about 37. It must be the Goats. My problem is I don't want to lose any conditioning, everything I find that boosts my hardness drops my cond. Oh well, I am still happy with it.


----------



## Zenobiah

I am fairly new at this, but while researching I have found some places that says Olive oil adds to the hardness of the bar (but makes it cure slower). I think I saw that at about.com somewhere. And Olive oil shouldn't take away the conditioning.


----------



## Becky

> Anyway, why don't you post a linky-dinky Woodi to your site and your Soapmaker Program. I', sure our members would love it!



This one sure does!!


----------



## earthygirl

Becky said:
			
		

> Anyway, why don't you post a linky-dinky Woodi to your site and your Soapmaker Program. I', sure our members would love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one sure does!!
Click to expand...


Ditto!


----------



## Soapmaker Man

OK, guys, I'm just going to do it!  Here is the home page for Woodi's Soapmaker Program!  It is great and you get a free month to try it out!

http://www.soapmaker.ca/

Thanks Woodi and Crawford for this great program!  

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## brian0523

WOW - the program looks fantastic, and I haven't even made my 1st batch of soap yet!

I'm guessing it's only available for Windows users right?   :cry: 



			
				Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> OK, guys, I'm just going to do it!  Here is the home page for Woodi's Soapmaker Program!  It is great and you get a free month to try it out!
> 
> http://www.soapmaker.ca/
> 
> Thanks Woodi and Crawford for this great program!
> 
> Paul....  :wink:


----------



## freshwater pearl

Sounds great!  I finally got the Walmart coconut oil- wow what a GREAT price!


----------



## Michelle1210

I looked in grocery for cocnut oil couldnt find any???? :?:  :roll:


----------



## Lane

edco76 said:
			
		

> 41-45! I can't seem to get my soap that high. My current rec. is a 39 I think. I am playing around with adding to it, especially castor but then it fall even further to about 37. It must be the Goats. My problem is I don't want to lose any conditioning, everything I find that boosts my hardness drops my cond. Oh well, I am still happy with it.



My current Hardness is 44 with my Conditioning at 50. I use Soybean oil... I'm pretty sure I posted my recipe somewhere...


----------



## Lane

Good thing I checked.... I ment to say Canola Oil.  Tho right now I am testing with soybean because it has more hard number than canola...

The qualities of my favorite recipe:
Hardness: 44
Cleansing: 23
Conditioning: 50
Bubbly: 27
Creamy: 26
Iodine: 55
INS: 150

Coconut Oil 20%
Palm Kernel Flakes 15%
Palm Oil 20%
Shea Butter 10%
Avocado Oil 9%
Sweet Almond Oil 10%
Canola Oil 10%
Castor Oil 6%


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Lane your numbers are sooo very close to my very favorite AF and Veggie recipes! My conditioning is a tad higher at 53.   I really love Babassu!!!  It is so great.  Sometimes I do CO, PKO and Babassu as my main cleaning/bubbling oils.   Personally I love a lard/tallow at 25% of my totals recipe.  I use 17% lard and 6% tallow.

Don;t you just love comparing notes!  I love playing with Soapcalc.com!!!

Paul


----------



## Lane

Paul I am addicted to Soapcalc!! I am still having trouble lowering my cleansing... I can't get it below 23 and I'd like it more around 18-20. Babassu!!! I have heard such great things about it but I've never used it!!

I have a friend who refuses to use soap with lard and I don't like the way it smells, so I only use palm oil, but I will say, I have tested with it and I do think it produces a creamier bar!!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman

> I looked in grocery for cocnut oil couldnt find any????



I don't think all grocery stores & walmarts carry coconut oil (my local walmarts don't carry CO either :cry: ).  But sometimes they can be located at the health food/natural food section.  Whole foods also carry coconut oil, expensive though...

I believe you can also find the lard/tallow/veg oil combo shortening products in your local grocery store (packaged in their generic cans).  Like Ralphs has the Value-Line shortening, just check the ingredient list and you should see it HTH


----------



## Barb

super wal*marts carry the coconut oil ( small white canister, top shelf in the cooking oil section) 

i just priced this it is up to 4.62 for 31 oz.

also the great value animal shortening that wal*mart carries is mostly lard, mixed with beef tallow  and 4 percent soybean. and we have found that not all great value brand animal shortening is the same thru out the country, it varies by the plants that produce it.  here our label says mixture of lard and tallow as the first ingredient, but farther west of us they first ingredeient listed is lard by itself followed by beef tallow.

knock on wood i have not come across any lard that has an odor that i can notice. if i rendered my own, then maybe. but i use the armour brand, it will easily overheat so it is one of the last oils i add to my soap pot and usually have to finish hand stirring it to get all of it melted. low heat is key.

and yes i too luv woodi's soapmaker program and after today so does my accountant. it was the best investment ever,  once i got myself in order and entered everything into it. the inventory management feature is awesome.

barb


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman

I guess that explains it  I don't have super walmarts in my neighborhood, only the regular walmart.  That's too bad for me.
Thanks Barb for the clarification on Walmart and the shortening.


----------



## busymammaof3

*Soapmaker Program*

I just downloaded the trial. I think I am going to really love it! I plan to purchase it, as soon as I am able. I LOVE the fact that it has sample recipes to start you off! Great work, Woodi!


----------



## jadiebugs1

Well.....back on subject here..........

Paul, I finally TRIED your Wal-Mart recipe.  I mean I made it 4 weeks ago, used the shortening with the animal fats, some brown oxide and Patchouli and Sensual Sandalwood FOs......and it smells pretty darn good....

It ashed something awful though so last night I tried (tip from the forum here) to wash it off instead of trying to scrape it off.......and ooooohhhh soooo shiney!!!  Now it LOOKS awesome too!  It has abundant lather and very very creamy......I LOVE IT!

Think I'll make another batch today!  :wink: 
Thank you Paul for that wonderful recipe where I can get all my ingredients right up the road...(don't tell my daughter though, she HATES wal-mart!)


----------



## dragonfly princess

I have the recipe printed out for when I get my goodies to make a batch of cp soap.  I wish I could do it right now!  

Hey jadiebus...is your daughter pro union?  Is that why she hates Wal-Mart?  My hubby says I am not allowed to shop there because they don't have a union.  I tell him to shush, they have great prices!


----------



## jadiebugs1

She's pro "anything she's been influenced against".  She's 12....very impressionable.  Wants to save the world from global warming, but can't remember to turn her bedroom light off or recycle her paper........

We watched that documentary video "The High Cost of Low Prices" all negative stuff about Wal-Mart.  I wasn't allowed to shop there for a long while..... :roll: We now shop there but try to get what we need elsewhere if we can, Wal-Mart being the last resort.  

Still the only grocery store I can find the coconut oil.

It's hard NOT to shop there when the prices are so high for everything these day, know what I mean?  I just checked out places locally for me to buy gas that comes from the USA and not the middle east, it cost like 20Cents more a gallon and I'd have to travel over 10 miles to get it......

dilemas, dilemas.....

Oh, I did make another batch last night of Wal-Mart Soap- Pistachio Icecream....I think my swirls even turned out sorta like swirls....


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Thanks! :wink:  It really is a pretty darn good recipe and makes a good bar of soap with good all around numbers.  Like you said I liked the fact that almost every item can be purchased at a Wal-Mart Super Center or supermarket.  Great recipe for someone starting out or on a limited budget and needing to buy locally to save shipping costs. 8) 

Paul :wink:


----------



## Neil

jadibugs1 wrote



> Oh, I did make another batch last night of Wal-Mart Soap- Pistachio Icecream....I think my swirls even turned out sorta like swirls....



Now you know we like pictures......Please share.


----------



## jadiebugs1

OK Toyota:  (or Neil, lol!)

Pistachio Ice Cream:






Now I see the swirls only stayed on top (even though I put in 1/2 the batter, swirled, then the other half and swirled again, oh well)

I have NO IDEA where that brown came from, I even tried a little TD in the lye water before mixing it with the oils...apparently it didn't work though I'm thinking it will lighten up some??? But the brown works I think, makes it more Pistachio Nutty Looking....works for me anyway.  It smells VERY yummy!

I want to try the same recipe with a Strawberry Champagne now, but that won't look so great if it turns brown..........hmmmmm.

Question:  I know Vanilla will discolor M&P, same rule for CP???? Maybe that's where the brown came from?

Anywho, whatcha think?


----------



## soapaddict

Nice soap, same rule for cp it will turn brown on ya. I try to stay away from vanillas, but I love them sooo much lol. BCN has a Vanilla Stabilizer now for cp and it's suppose to work really well with vanilla type fo's haven't tried it yet though I need to.

By the way has anyone tried this recipe with the walmart vegetable shortening?


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Sharon, your batch turned out very beautiful.  Nice job.! :wink:


----------



## jadiebugs1

Thank you....   I can't wait to USE it!  

Do you suppose the brown did come from the vanilla in the FO then?

I just made a batch of Sandalwood Vanilla (same recipe) and used more TD (which I added to the water BEFORE the lye this time, think that's gonna help) and even put some gold mica in it and white "swirls".  I lightly poured the two small "cups" back into the batch and just turned it a couple of times then poured, instead of trying to swirl in the mold. Hopefully it'll work better.  It LOOKS better in the mold anyway! 

I'm starting another batch right now made just like the above, but reds and pinks and Strawberry Champagne FO....I'm hoping there is no vanilla in it....don't want brown :cry: 

This has been a soap makin fun weekend! (made the lard soap too!)


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Sharon keep me informed as to how the bar feels after cutting it.


----------



## Neil

Sharon;

Thanks for sharing. I think your soap came out super! I love the color and
the swirl is great.


----------



## dragonfly princess

Can I have a bite?  I love Pistachio's!!  Oh dang1  Thats soap????


----------



## Barb

check your suppliers website, to see in the description of the fragrance oil if it contains vanilla. most will say if the fragrance oils discolors. or there is the fragrance review board.

i have used the vanilla stabilizer from bitter creek ( made specifially for lye soaps ) and it kept my pink sugar from solas from turning brown. it smells rather yucky in the bottle but i can't detect in it in the finished cured bar. i do think it gave the bar a different texture, sorta spongy feeling. you mix it in equal amounts to your fragrance oil so in my case i just added an extra 4 oz. of liquid to my soap and it just might take 8 weeks for it to feel the same as my regular bars at 6.


----------



## jadiebugs1

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Can I have a bite?  I love Pistachio's!!  Oh dang1  Thats soap????



Yer Funny! :wink: 

I think it looks more like a Pistachio Brownie than soap myself...It sure smells good enough to eat!


----------



## Debora

*hello I am a newbie making soap*

Can someone help me break this recipe of Pauls Walmart Soap down in a simplier form.
I have no luck useing the soap calculator.
And I am terriable with percentages.
How many ounces of each product?
Lye  ect....
Thank You so Much.
Debora
How many pounds do you think it will make?


----------



## Soapmaker Man

*Re: hello I am a newbie making soap*



			
				Debora said:
			
		

> Can someone help me break this recipe of Pauls Walmart Soap down in a simplier form.
> I have no luck useing the soap calculator.
> And I am terriable with percentages.
> How many ounces of each product?
> Lye  ect....
> Thank You so Much.
> Debora
> How many pounds do you think it will make?



Sure, how many ounces do you want to make, your mold hold?  Give me that, and I'll break it down. :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Debora

Hello Paul,
The soap mold I just purchased are as follows.
Each of these, No Liner Soap Molds will make a full 5 POUNDS CP or 6 POUNDS MP.  for a total of  Inside dimensions are 3 5/8" wide x 18" long and 2 1/4" deep.
I also got molds for 3-4 pound loaves.
I want to shoot for 5-6 pounds.
Thank You so very much for your help.
I cant hardly wait to get started.
Debora


----------



## Debora

*I need help with this recipe*

Paul,
I think I may have hit the link to stop watching this post in my email.
I am interested in knowing the  measurements for a 6 pond batch.
Thank You,
Debora


----------



## Debora

*pauls walmart recipe Help Help Please*

I have tried using the soap calcular from two different places and I still havent got the hang of it.
Could someone please give me the measurements for Paul Walmart recipe in ounces and how much lye and water. I will use 7 ounce of florals.
I want to make a 6 pound batch.
I am in desperate need of help to get one main soap recipe to start as a good base point and everyone here seems to like this recipe.
Thank You Debora  :?


----------



## Mom232

I don't know if I did it right since it was my first time using the calc. but from what I did I got these numbers in OUNCES:

Water-27.7
Lye- 13.65
Coconut Oil [76 deq, solid]- 28.8 [I didn't know which one to pick]
Crisco- 24
Olive oil- 22.08
Canola- 9.6
Safflower- 6.72
Castor oil- 4.8

Does this sound right?
I put 7oz of fragrance and 6lbs of total oil weight and 33% lye concentration...


----------



## antella

deleted.  My own recipe will forever remain a mystery to those who didn't read it, I guess.  Sorry about that!


----------



## SoapyGal

Barb said:
			
		

> super wal*marts carry the coconut oil ( small white canister, top shelf in the cooking oil section)
> 
> i just priced this it is up to 4.62 for 31 oz.



That's a GREAT price!!  I can find Spectrum brand CO, in the health food section of our grocery store -- 16 oz. for $6.95  :shock: 

Got to go check our Wal*Mart!!!

Thanks for this tip!!!


----------



## happyday

:x   I just stopped at our WalMart last night and found that the CO had jumped clear to $6.65 for the 2 lb container!!  That's almost double what I was paying there at Christmas.  Yikes!


----------



## Godiva

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> You can also use Wal-Mart's brand Pre-Creamed animal fats shortening also. The above recipe is all veggie, but I like using the Pre-Creamed shortening. Use 25% of this instead of the Crisco. It will be a firmer bar, too.



When you use the pre-creamed animal fats shortening, do you run it thru soap calc as crisco or what?

Thanks


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Godiva said:
			
		

> Soapmaker Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also use Wal-Mart's brand Pre-Creamed animal fats shortening also. The above recipe is all veggie, but I like using the Pre-Creamed shortening. Use 25% of this instead of the Crisco. It will be a firmer bar, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you use the pre-creamed animal fats shortening, do you run it thru soap calc as crisco or what?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


Run it as "lard" in SoapCalc. :wink: 

Paul


----------



## boopie

Barb said:
			
		

> check your suppliers website, to see in the description of the fragrance oil if it contains vanilla. most will say if the fragrance oils discolors. or there is the fragrance review board.
> 
> i have used the vanilla stabilizer from bitter creek ( made specifially for lye soaps ) and it kept my pink sugar from solas from turning brown. it smells rather yucky in the bottle but i can't detect in it in the finished cured bar. i do think it gave the bar a different texture, sorta spongy feeling. you mix it in equal amounts to your fragrance oil so in my case i just added an extra 4 oz. of liquid to my soap and it just might take 8 weeks for it to feel the same as my regular bars at 6.



Can you discount the water by that 4oz?  I have no clue, just asking.


----------



## Annmarie0407

Paul
Maybe you can help me. I just do not think my soaps are hard enough. Here is my recipe for a 4lb batch of soap

15 oz Coconut oil
16 oz olive oil
4 oz castor oil
7.5 oz palm oil
15oz water
6.21oz lye

What do you think? Can u help me?

Annmarie


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Yea, that looks a bit soft.  Let me run it through the Sooz calc. and see what I an come up with for you.

Paul


----------



## Annmarie0407

Thank you Paul...I am gonna hold off on making any new soaps until I hear back from you. Thank you so much for your help. 

You are the man!!!!!!


----------



## abigtroutt

Well I'm well on my way to making my first batch of the Walmart soap.  I went to Walmart tonight and purchased most of the items I needed.  Tomorrow I'm going to search a few stores for the other items.  If I'm missing items I need just let me know.

Check - Coconut Oil 
Check - Crisco 
Check - Olive Oil (lightest they have) 
Check - Canola Oil 
Check - Safflower Oil 
Out of Stock - Castor Oil 
Dont carry in stores - Lye
Out of Stock - Digital Scale
Check - Stick Blender
Check - (2) Candy  Thermometers


----------



## abigtroutt

It took me some time but I think I figured out the Soapcalc.      

That is awesome!! 3 Pound loaf with 2 oz fragrance per lb 
(Is this too much or too little with the fragrance?)

Coconut  45%
Olive      20%
Crisco     10%
Canola    13%
Safflower  7%
Castor       5%

Hardness  42
Cleansing  30
Condition   51
Bubbly       35
Creamy     17
Iodine        59  
INS            165

Questions whats does the Iodine do in the bar and what is INS?

The break down  Does this sound like it would be a good bar to make?
Water       18.24 oz
Lye            7.14
Coconut     21.6
Olive          9.6
Crisco         4.8
Canola        6.24
Safflower     3.36
Castor          2.4
Fragrance      6.0

One more question:  What would be a too high lye concentration?

Thanks


----------



## G.

This should be called "US Wal-Mart Recipe".
Poor Canadiens, Wal-Mart here don't carry half these ingredients.


----------



## heartsong

*s*

this was such an interesting post to read that i thought we'd pull it up again!


----------



## kellistarr

freshwater pearl said:
			
		

> Sounds great!  I finally got the Walmart coconut oil- wow what a GREAT price!



I use the Walmart coconut oil, too.  It is a great bargain and everytime I go there I get a couple of containers.  It's also the only place that I can find a bucket of lard.


----------



## Healinya

AHH.... shame on me for skimming sometimes instead of reading... I was wondering why my walmart soap is always so soft and fragile feeling (also takes a good 7-8 hours to gel in a 3lb wooden mold).

I have never tried a water discount before, but basically what would have been 12oz. of water should only be 8oz.? 

BTW - this is the BEST!!!! to start soaping with.. it's wonderful, easy to get supplies, and not a large cash investment. It's often said around here - but Paul is the man


----------



## whiteEEnerd

*Palm Oil?*

I can't seem to find Palm Oil at my local Super Walmart.  Is it in the same section as the coconut oil?  I found the coconut oil no problem.

Thanks!


----------



## mamaT

There is no palm oil at my local walmart, I asked and they told me that it is not something that walmart sells.  For that matter they don't have safflower oil either, but Krogers does.  The original walmart recipe doesn't have palm oil in it.


----------



## whiteEEnerd

mamaT said:
			
		

> The original walmart recipe doesn't have palm oil in it.



I should have double checked that, my mistake.  Thanks for the clarification that Wal-Mart does not carry Palm Oil, good to know!


----------



## TomDillinger

so is this called the walmart recipe because all the ingredients can be purchased at walmart?

i like that walmart is cheap and would be nice to get all my ingredients in one spot but i couldnt forgive myself for shopping at walmart


----------



## JessicaB903

*newbie question*

K this is my first post and I'm still researching about soap, I have never made any and I plan on buying to make some with income tax! So my question is how much would you superfat the recipe and there is more than one option for some of the oils on the calc so which one do you use?


----------



## IanT

*Re: newbie question*



			
				JessicaB903 said:
			
		

> K this is my first post and I'm still researching about soap, I have never made any and I plan on buying to make some with income tax! So my question is how much would you superfat the recipe and there is more than one option for some of the oils on the calc so which one do you use?



You can use many different types of oils... I would say while you are starting out, try to work with 1- oil recipes so that you can get a feel for what each oils' qualities are... here is a good link:

http://www.zensoaps.com/singleoil.htm

As far as superfat, the default is usually 5% give or take a few... I like about 7-8% depending on the oils Im using... but thats just me


----------

